# A Gender Ideológia és az emberek testi lelki lezüllesztése



## Karesz28 (2010 Február 24)

Bár a témában elég sok mondani valóm van jelen pillanatban időm nincs hogy írjak. Dióhéjban: A gender ideológia követői szerint az ember nem fiúnak vagy lánynak (hím vagy nőneműnek) születik hanem semlegesnek, és a nemi identitást később a társadalmi sztereotípiák "nevelik bele" az egyénbe.
Az ideológia követői szerint mindenkinek joga kell legyen rá hogy a nemét saját maga határozza meg.

Még mielőtt valaki azt hinné hogy ez valami kacsa vagy rossz vicc esetleg egy scifi-ből menesztett fantáziakép, sajnos ki kell hogy ábrándítsam őket. A gender ideológiát szeptembertől bevezetik az óvodákban és ez szerint kívánják az egész tan rendszert szervezni a közeljövőben.
Kapcsolódó cikkek:


Nem vagyok híve az összeesküvés elméleteknek de most már komolyan kezd körvonalazódni hogy a "nép" és a vezető réteg közé szakadékot kívánnak ásni egyesek, mert az ilyen rendelkezésekben a pozitívumot látni szinte a lehetetlennel egyenlő. Kíváncsian várom a véleményeket.


----------



## szunyogh (2010 Február 24)

Ha még ezt is le lehet nyomni a torkunkon. akkor meg is érdemeljük.
/ egy kétlaki növény vajon mikor dönti el, hogy neki porzója vagy termője van./


----------



## furrier75 (2010 Február 24)

A kedves képviselőurakat akik ezt támogattak felöltöztetném utcalánynak oszt mehetnének a parlamentbe dógozni.
Ilyen hülyeséget, ha ránézel egy lányra látod, hogy lány, már hogy dönthetné el, hogy ő fiú.
Majd felnő egy identitászavarral küszködő nemzedék.
Jó sok munkájuk lesz Csernusnak az elkövetkezendő években.


----------



## Jaszladany (2010 Március 8)

Szia Karesz!
Én a keresztények véleményét tudom a témában közvetíteni. Ők riadót fújtak, ahogy elnézem. A napokban kaptam ezt a körlevelet, megosztom veletek:


*"Gender" - terror az óvodákban*
*
A jövő generációját megrontani szándékozó kisebbség zsarnoksága*





*Semlegesnem: betört a gender az óvodákba *


*„A szakmai szervezeteket megkerülve a kormány arra kötelezte az óvodákat, hogy módosítsák nevelési programjaikat, és tudatosan kerüljék a gyermekeknél a nemi sztereotípiák erősítését” – írja a Magyar Nemzet. *


*A Gender-őrület*

*Jaj azoknak, akik a rosszat/gonoszt jónak mondják, és a jót rossznak; a sötétséget fénnyé és a fényt sötétséggé, a keserűt édessé az édest keserűvé teszik! Ézsiás 5:20*

Amiről a következőkben írok, Németországban már folyamatban van. Amint körülnéztem a magyar honlapokon, azt kellett megállapítanom, hogy ott is jelen van e fertő. Ezért szükségesnek találom, hogy olvasóimat nyíltan informáljam jelenünk és jövőnk egyik legszörnyűbb fenyegetése felől. 

*Mi az a Gender Mainstreaming?*
Gender Mainstreaming/gender áramlat egy stratégia - egy alig átlátható fantomja a korszellemnek. Mit akar, mikor lép elő nyíltan a napvilágra? Kevesen tudják, milyen teória rejtőzik a Gender Mainstreaming mögött - mint pl. annak a tézise, hogy a férfiasság és a nőiesség kizárólag "társadalmi konstrukció". A gender-program védelmezői ezért azt állítják, nincsen természetes különbség férfi és nő között, ezért "nemiszerep" és minden, ami a nemek közötti különbségekre utal, eltörlendő. A gender-teória a nemek eltüntetése - egy kedvelt "konstrukció" érdekében - ez pedig a saját 'én'.

Ez egy kísértet ami rohamosan megy szét a világban. Alig ismerik nevét, jóllehet fölöttébb hatalmas úgyannyira, hogy nemzetközi és állami intézményeket befolyásol. Ez a kísértet a következőkön munkál: Új /gender/ embert teremteni, akinek szabadsága legyen arra, hogy saját nemét és szexuális orientáltságát megválassza, akaratlagosan eldöntse, férfi vagy nő akar-e lenni, heteroszexuális, homoszexuális, leszbikus, biszexuális vagy transzszexuális.
Ez a vélemény a szabadságról és szexualitásról az UN, az EU és az országok kormányai akaratából már a bölcsődétől kezdve kell hogy a gyerekeket befolyásolja.

A 'gender' szó a hetvenes évekig egy nyelvtani fogalom volt a genus/nem megkülönböztetésére. Ezt a radikális feministák a nemzetközi homo és leszbikus szervezetekkel népszerűsítették, hogy azt a felfogást terjesszék, mi szerint a "szociális nem" független a biológiai nemtől. Nincs két nem, hanem hat vagy több, a szexuális kedv szerint.

A "gender-perspektíva" nem ismeri el a lényeges vagy veleszületett különbségeket férfi és nő között. Ignorálja és elnyomja a kutatási eredményeket az agykutatás, gyógyszerek, pszichológia és szociológia terén, amik bizonyítják a férfi és nő különböző identitását az agyszerkezet, a hormonháztartás, a pszichológia és szociális viselkedés alapján -, jóllehet minden testsejt magában hordja az örökletes információt mi szerint férfi vagy nő. 

*Nők Világkonferenciája Peking 1995.*
A "gender-perspektíva" áttörését a feminista és leszbikus képviselők harcolták ki a Nők Világkonferenciáján Pekingben az 1995-ös évben. Ők tudták, hogy társadalmi változás a nyelv megváltoztatása nélkül nem érhető el - közismert kifejezéseknek új értelmet kell adni. Elképesztő stratégikus széleslátással sikerült nekik, a szót - szex, ami a két neműség kifejezője, a hivatalos dokumentumokon a - gender kifejezéssel behelyettesíteni. Olyan, hogy pedofil, már nincs, hiszen azt már generációk közötti szexuális kapcsolatnak nevezik. Egy felnőtt férfi leszólíthat egy kislányt.

Ez a tény a mindennapok tapasztalatai alapján észrevehető azok számára, akiknek még van igényük a normalitásra.

A dokumentum semmiben nem respektálja az emberi méltóságot, igyekszik a család intézményét szétrombolni, ignorálja a házasságot, ledegradálja az anyaságot, támogatja
a perverz praktikákat, szexuális promiszkuitást és tinédzserek közötti szexualitást. 
Az abortusz a gender-perspektíva globális velejárója. 2008. ápr. 16-án az Európa Parlament gyűlésén eldöntötték, hogy a 47 tagállam az abortuszhoz való jogot biztosítsa.

*Állami utasítás a kisgyermekek szexualizálásához*
Bölcsődék, kötelező óvoda, egész napos iskola. De mire nevel az állam? Az új gender-embert kell megteremteni, aki maga határozza meg, férfi vagy nő akar-e lenni, hetero, leszbikus, biszexuális, homoszexuális vagy transzvesztita.
Abszurdnak hangzik? Igen, ez van folyamatban ez a vezérfonala a kormánynak. A Család és Szociális Minisztérium terjeszti az anyagot a gyerekek és tinédzserek szexualizálásához.

Az állami gyermeknevelésnek a bölcsődével kell kezdődnie. De mi a célja egyáltalán az állami nevelésnek a bölcsődékben és óvodákban? Milyen "értékeket" közvetítenek? Hogyan hajtják végre konkrétan a gender-programot? 
Ingyenes 'felvilágosító' és 'tanácsadó' brosúrák milliós méretekben történő terjesztésével. Pl.: "Tanácsadó szülőknek a gyermek szexuális neveléséhez 1-3 éves korig" - egy részletes utasítás a kisgyermek szexualizálásához. Részletesen le van írva a skálája a stimulációknak miként ingereljék apák, anyák, nagyszülők szexuálisan a kisgyermeket a fürdetéskor, tisztába tevéskor, stb.
4-6 éveseknek folytatódik tovább a 'felvilágosítás' a szülők és nevelők részére, és a gyerekeket drasztikusan beleviszik a szexualitásba.

*Tanóra a védekezésről*
Az óvodából az iskolába, az állam kívánsága szerint egész napos legyen az. Ha a pornográfia otthon a családban nem található meg, megkapják az iskolában. 9 évesen megkezdődik a szexuális oktatás és a védekezés tanítása, műanyag tagon a kondommal. 

*Homoszexualizálás tanóra keretében*
10 évtől az iskolákban (mint Berlin, Hamburg és München de máshol is, csak nem olyan drasztikusan) reklám és képzés a leszbikus és homoszexuális életmódról. Információs anyagok, összeköttetés a helyi homo és leszbi-klubbal, előadók meghívása e helyekről, filmvetítések stb.
*
Összefoglalás*:
*A Gender Mainstreaming/gender áramlat célja:*
Egy új /gender/ ember teremtése a hagyományos nemi szerep (férfi és nő) szétrombolásával.
*kulcsszereplők:*
Feministák:
korábban harcoltak az egyenlő jogokért
jelenleg harcolnak az egyelőségért

Homo-mozgalom:
korábban harcoltak az antidiszkrimináció ellen
jelenleg harcolnak az egyenlőségért
*
A gender-perspektíva amit a nemzetekre kényszerítenek röviden:*
1. A világnak kevesebb emberre van szüksége, de több szexuális szórakozásra. Ehhez szükséges a férfiak és nők közötti különbségeket megszüntetni, valamint a teljes idejű anyaságot.
2. A több szexuális szórakozás több gyermeket eredményez, szabad utat kell biztosítani a védekezéshez és abortuszhoz, támogatni a homoszexuális irányzatokat - mert ez által nem következik be fogamzás.
3. Szükség van szexuál-oktatásra gyermekek és tinédzserek számára, amelyben szexuális kísérletezésre bátorítanak; ehhez szükség van a szülők jogainak lerombolására. 
4. A világnak 50/50 férfi/nő arányra van szüksége minden munka és életterületen. Minden asszonynak lehetőleg minden időben dolgoznia kell. 
5. Vallások, amelyek nem akarnak ezzel menetrenddel haladni, nevetség tárgyaivá kell tenni őket.

*A Gender Mainstreaming/gender áramlat története:*
1985. Nők 3. Világkonferenciája USA/Nairobi - mint politikai stratégia lett bemutatva.
1995. Nők 4. Világkonferenciája Peking - a gender-elv kivitelezésének terve. Az UN átvette az elvet mint ami kötelező a tagállamok részére. 
1996. Az EU az "egyenlőség javaslatát" kötelezővé tette.
2000. A Gender Mainstreaming az összes szövetségi minisztériumban helyet kell hogy kapjon.
2003. A gender kompetenciamutató beirányítása.
2005. A Családügyi Minisztérium felelős a Gender Mainstreaming megvalósításáért. 

Gender Mainstreaming az UN stratégiája - az EU és az egyes államok, Németország a frontvonalban. A lakosság nem tud róla, még az intellektuális elitek sem. A médiákban csak a 'jaj' következményekről lehet hallani: A gyerekek teljesítményének visszaesése, érdektelenek lesznek a tanulás iránt, állandó Krawall (durva verekedés) az osztályokban és az iskola udvarokon; erőszak a tanulók között, erőszak a tanárok ellen, szexuális erőszak kiskorúak ellen. 

Ja, még a születési arány...
A gender-program következménye a család összeomlása és a születések számának csökkenése amit nem lehet kivédeni. Nyilvánvalóan nem is akarják.
A kérdés: ki játssza a muzsikát, amire a politikusok táncolnak és a népet is táncoltatják? Akaratlagos megrontása a népnek beláthatatlan következményeket hordoz. 
Az egyetlen megoldás, ha legalább a keresztények ellenállnak, felemelik tiltakozásra a hangjukat! Megtérni, Isten parancsolatait komolyan venni, és összefogni imádkozni és cselekedni! 

A világ feministái és homoszexuálisai addig hajtanak, amíg elérik céljukat. A keresztény nők, anyák, és apák, gyülekezet vezetők, pásztorok, prédikátorok, papok hol vannak?! Miért nem tiltakoznak?!

Németországban és további nyugati országokban az elsők, akik eladják a következő generációkat és szülőket a politikusok után éppen az evangélikális egyházi méltóságok. Vannak már homoszexuális papok, leszbikus püspöknők. Ha az egyszerű hívők mindezt eltűrik és tolerálják csakis ítéletet fog hozni.
A történelmi egyházak vezetői alapvetően csak deficitet hoztak a kereszténység számára kétezer éves történelmükben. A reformáció ugyancsak megalkuvó öncélú politikát épített a 'világi hatalmasságokkal' (pl. Luther).
A 'szabad és kis egyházak' is nagyon csendben vannak 'falaikon belül'.
*
Mit tehetünk?*
Ez a probléma olyan horderejű, hogy kimondottan e dologra - azaz a gender-áramlatra - nézve csak összefogással lehet szembeszállni. Ha a hívő szülők elgondolkoznak azon, hogy gyermekeiket az elkárhozás fenyegeti, őket pedig a felelősség terheli Isten előtt, akkor nem maradhatnak közömbösek! Figyeljék a fejleményeket az iskolai életben! Beszéljenek nyíltan a gyerekekkel mindig a koruknak megfelelően - a Biblia tanítása legyen az alap. Tanítsák őket, hogy nem kell a sokasággal futni, álljanak melléjük és harcoljanak értük és velük amíg lehet. Az Úr is az Ő utasításai alapján fogja számon kérni tőlünk a ránk bízott lelkeket.

A végidők kihívásainak idején élünk már - ébredjünk fel amíg nem késő - fogjunk össze és TILTAKOZZUNK!! 
Nagyon rövid az idő! Németországban már a Biblia-hívő embereket fundamentalistának bélyegzik és egyre gyakrabban hallunk diszkriminációkról.
Azonban hívők és keresztények már publikálnak erről a témáról, valamint nagyméretű rendezvényeken nyíltan szólnak e fenyegetésről. És vannak még, akik vállalják a következményeket bátor kiállásukért. Kedves olvasóim, bizonyára ismerik Dr. Lothar Gassmannt, sok jó könyve magyarra is le van fordítva. Pl. ő is ez évben elvesztette munkahelyét bátor kiállásáért.
Dr. Lothar Gassmann - www.l-gassmann.de [német]

Addig kell küzdeni amíg lehet! Ha a gonosz eléri célját, akkor már késő!

_Katharina Becker_


----------



## Jaszladany (2010 Március 8)

Továbbiak a témával kapcsolatban:

"...érkeznek a válaszlevelek, és beszámolók. Megdöbbentő számomra, hogy valami olyat visznek véghez fejünk felett, ami kihat családjainkra, gyermekeinkre, és „mint a járomba fogott állatok”, azt gondolja mindenki, hogy „úgysem tehetünk ellene semmit”... „hogy ez már az utolsó idők, természetes, hogy ilyenek történnek”… „hogy milyen szörnyű, hogy ilyen világban élünk, legjobb lenne elmenekülni”... stb. 
 Amikor tegnap hallottam egy barátomtól, hogy óvodájukban a gyerekeknek már nem lehet mondani azt, hogy apukád, vagy anyukád, édesanya, édesapa, stb., hanem "egyes szülő" és "kettes szülő" – egyszerűen nem akartam elhinni. Azt, hogy a "papás-mamás" játék tilos kategóriába kerül, vagy, hogy ha túl sokat babázik egy kislány, az óvónő vezesse át az autókhoz, és adjon a kezébe traktort, vagy hasonlót... még nevetségesnek is tűnhet, de "ki van adva", az "óvodai nevelési program változására" hivatkozva, és "mindenki félti a munkahelyét", úgyhogy elkezdték tenni ezt az óvónők... mintha egy abnormális világban élnénk..."

"Ha tudod, *add tovább kérlek ezt a hírt*, fussa be az országot, a felelősséget érző szülőknek jusson tudomására, mi történik gyermekeikkel. Lépjenek fel ez ellen az óvodákban, iskolákban, tudatosan tanítsák gyermekeiket, készítsék fel az ellenállásra, amikor el akarják rabolni tőlük családjukat, szülő-gyermek kapcsolatukat, nemi identitásukat, normális életüket."


----------



## Karesz28 (2010 Március 8)

Legalább tudom hogy óvodába sem fog járni a gyerek.
A társadalmunk már tényleg megérett egy összeomlásra ha ezt globális szinten komolyan gondolják.


----------



## gmj (2010 Március 8)

Még nem tértem teljesen magamhoz az olvasottaktól. Az a baj, hogy simán el tudom hinni, hogy ez így ahogy van igaz. Nem gondolom, hogy most mindenkinek fel kell kerekedni és tüntetésekkel, tiltakozásokkal ellenállni ennek, hanem otthon kell ezt kivédeni. Ma még vannak családok és erős rokoni kötelékek amik ellenállóvá tudják tenni a gyerekeket az ilyen beteges, perverz és még sorolhatnám a jelzőket /de akkor kitiltanának innen/ ötletekkel szemben. Azt azért már nehezebb elhinnem, hogy egy tisztességes és lelkiismeretes óvónő mostantól másképpen nevelné a gyerekeket. A pedagógusokra hatalmas teher hárul, mindenütt látom, óvodában és iskolában is, de derekasan helytállnak. Legalábbis az én gyerekeim tanárai. Kompetencia, gender marhaság, én bízom abban, hogy ez már nem tarthat sokáig és végre magához tér a világ, mert ha nem, akkor egyet kell értenem az előttem szólóval, megértünk egy nagy összeomlásra, tisztulásra. Én azért egy picit vitatkoznék azzal, hogy csak a kereszténység lenne a megoldás, de lehet, hogy csak félreértettem valamit. A keleti, több évezredes vallások tanításait se felejtsük el!!


----------



## Karesz28 (2010 Március 8)

Tisztára oda lyukadunk ki mint az ókori róma ahol minden valamire való férfinak legalább egy vagy két biszexuális kapcsolatot is ápolnia kellett.


----------



## Jaszladany (2010 Március 8)

gmj írta:


> Én azért egy picit vitatkoznék azzal, hogy csak a kereszténység lenne a megoldás, de lehet, hogy csak félreértettem valamit. A keleti, több évezredes vallások tanításait se felejtsük el!!



Én nem mondtam, hogy a kereszténység az egyedüli megoldás, csupán keresztény véleményt idéztem ide, mivel máshonnan jelenleg nincs forrásom véleményekről. Természetes, hogy a keresztények a maguk eszközeivel keresik a megoldást.

Láttam a fórumon, hogy van óvónős topic, lehet, hogy őket kellene megkérdezni, mit tudnak a dologról, mert ez egyébként nekem is új. Én is csak kapkodom a fejem.
Kérdeztem a lányomat, aki nagycsoportos ovis, de ő nem számolt be még ilyesmiről.


----------



## gmj (2010 Március 8)

Jaszladany írta:


> Én nem mondtam, hogy a kereszténység az egyedüli megoldás, csupán keresztény véleményt idéztem ide, mivel máshonnan jelenleg nincs forrásom véleményekről. Természetes, hogy a keresztények a maguk eszközeivel keresik a megoldást.
> 
> Láttam a fórumon, hogy van óvónős topic, lehet, hogy őket kellene megkérdezni, mit tudnak a dologról, mert ez egyébként nekem is új. Én is csak kapkodom a fejem.
> Kérdeztem a lányomat, aki nagycsoportos ovis, de ő nem számolt be még ilyesmiről.


 
Igazad van, én sem vitatkozni akartam veled igazán , természetes, hogy mindneki a saját háza táján keresi a megoldást. 
Én már benéztem az óvódás topikok némelyikébe, de nem írtak erről semmit. Az én fiam sem panaszkodott, hogy nem vonatozhat az oviban , talán még nincs veszve minden.
A részletes leírást pedig köszönöm, mert csak innen-onnan összeszedett hírecskékből tudtam erről eddig.


----------



## Jaszladany (2010 Március 8)

Karesz28 írta:


> Legalább tudom hogy óvodába sem fog járni a gyerek.
> A társadalmunk már tényleg megérett egy összeomlásra ha ezt globális szinten komolyan gondolják.



Viccen kívül, az lenne a legjobb, ha általános és középiskolába se járna. És tényleg egész napossá tették az iskolát, legalábbis a kicsiknek, amitől én ki vagyok akadva. Lányom ősszel kezdi az iskolát, de csak "iskolaotthonos" osztályokat indítanak, ahol kötelező du. 4-ig bent lennie. Már megkezdtem a harcot, hogy én hazahozom délben, ugyanúgy mint eddig az oviból. Ne akarja már az iskola nevelni helyettem!

A fiam 10 éves, és mi igyekeztünk őt a korának megfelelően nevelni. Viszont az osztályában a többiek részletekbe menően mesélik neki a pornó és horror-filmeket, és a mobiljaikon pornó-képeket mutogatnak egymásnak.
Szívem szerint kivenném a fiamat az iskolából. De legalább ő csak fél napot van ott.

Na és most még jön ez a gender-horror is. Hát komolyan mondom... nem csoda, ha összeomlik a társadalom. Talán jobb is.


----------



## Jaszladany (2010 Március 8)

gmj írta:


> Igazad van, én sem vitatkozni akartam veled igazán , természetes, hogy mindneki a saját háza táján keresi a megoldást.
> Én már benéztem az óvódás topikok némelyikébe, de nem írtak erről semmit. Az én fiam sem panaszkodott, hogy nem vonatozhat az oviban , talán még nincs veszve minden.
> A részletes leírást pedig köszönöm, mert csak innen-onnan összeszedett hírecskékből tudtam erről eddig.




Szívesen, én is csak néhány napja kaptam. Addig nem is hallottam erről.
Reménykedjünk, hogy a mi társadalmunk ellenáll. Szerencsére mi viszonylag konzervatívak vagyunk ezekben a dolgokban. Mindenesetre nem árt odafigyelni a csemetéinkre.

(Szeretem azt a verset a beírásaid alatt.)


----------



## Karesz28 (2010 Március 8)

Ebben megmondom őszintén a pártodat fogom jászladány mert az iskolában nem csak a tanárok tanítják a gyereket, hanem (és inkább ez a jellemző) a gyerekek egymást.
Márpedig a mai korosztályban nem sok pozitív dolog van amit átadhatnának egymásnak, leszámítva az erőszakot, a cigit, drogot és egyebeket.

A magam 26 évével én se régen hagytam ott a rendszert és pontosan tudom hogy amennyire emeli az IQt úgy zülleszti le hozzá a szellemiséget. Tisztelet a kivételnek persze.

Ugyanakkor adott a probléma hogy a mai szülők sem képesek ellátni a szülői feladataikat, márpedig akit alkalmatlan szülő nevelt az nem fog normális gyereket nevelni önmaga sem.
Ezzel pedig egy komoly társadalmi láncreakció indul be ami pár generáció leforgása alatt kiöli az összes normális értékrend alapján működő családot és embert, aztán az egész össze omlik saját magába.

A végeredmény pedig annyi hogy a mai gyerekeknek nincs is esélye rá hgoy normális életet éljenek, mert vagy a média mossa ki a fejüket, vagy eleve alkalmatlan szülőket kapnak, vagy pedig az iskolai időszak csinál belőlük agyon képzett de gerinctelen embereket.


----------



## Jaszladany (2010 Március 8)

Karesz28 írta:


> Ebben megmondom őszintén a pártodat fogom jászladány mert az iskolában nem csak a tanárok tanítják a gyereket, hanem (és inkább ez a jellemző) a gyerekek egymást.
> Márpedig a mai korosztályban nem sok pozitív dolog van amit átadhatnának egymásnak, leszámítva az erőszakot, a cigit, drogot és egyebeket.



Ez abszolút így van. 
Mondjuk, én nagyon "gyerekintézmény"-ellenes vagyok, én rám nem szabad hallgatni. De az tuti, hogy az a közösség fogja formálni a gyereket, amelyikbe bekerül. A tanár itt már alig rúg labdába. Egy iskolai osztály pedig inkább hasonlít valami fogolytábori állapotokra, semmint gyerekközösségre. Egy életre meghatározza a gyerek személyiségét az, milyen rangot sikerül kivívnia a társai előtt, hogyan viszonyulnak hozzá a többiek, hova sorolják be. Aztán egy életen át hordozza majd a megszégyenüléstől való félelmet, a megfelelési kényszer okozta szorongásokat, a kirekesztettségtől való szorongást, a beilleszkedési problémákat, amiknek a kiépítésében az iskolarendszer és a tanárok remek partnerei a diákoknak. 
Lásd feleltetés a többiek előtt, nyilvános megszégyenítés, meg a hasonló elfogadott iskolai módszerek.
Pl. amitől totál kiakadok: a tanár kimegy az osztályból, és addig kiállítja az egyik kisdiákot, hogy írja fel a távollétében a rendetlenkedőket a táblára.
Vagy ún. ügyeletessé teszik a gyerekeket, akiket a kapuba állítanak, hogy felírják a későn jövők neveit. Az ilyentől robbanok, és vágtatok be az iskolába, mint egy fúria, hogy tiltakozzak.
Amúgy is alig tud beilleszkedni a gyerek egy közösségbe. Akkor még spékeljük meg azzal, hogy súgja be a társait, mint valami spicli. Majd ha az akar lenni, elmegy BKV ellenőrnek. De ne kelljen már erre kényszeríteni egy kisgyereket, amit a legtöbb felnőtt nem tenne meg!
Nem elég neki, hogy olyan közösséget kell nap mint nap elviselnie, amit felnőtt korában legfeljebb a börtönben tapasztalna meg?
És akkor hol van még a drog meg a cigi! Mire az jön, addigra már totál torz személyiség a gyerek.

A gyerekem iskolában töltött idejének és energiájának 99,99%-a azzal megy el, hogy megpróbálja túlélni lelkileg és fizikailag az iskolát. Az első évben magántanuló volt. 2 hónap alatt elvégeztük vele az egész évet, és kimagaslóan jobban vizsgázott a többieknél.

És mindezeknek a megpróbáltatásoknak a legfogékonyabb, legképlékenyebb, legvédtelenebb korában van kitéve a gyerek.
Szóval én nagyon negatív vagyok. És akkor most jön ez a gender... hát nem is tudom, ezek után sokat tud-e még ártani.



Karesz28 írta:


> Ugyanakkor adott a probléma hogy a mai szülők sem képesek ellátni a szülői feladataikat, márpedig akit alkalmatlan szülő nevelt az nem fog normális gyereket nevelni önmaga sem.
> Ezzel pedig egy komoly társadalmi láncreakció indul be ami pár generáció leforgása alatt kiöli az összes normális értékrend alapján működő családot és embert, aztán az egész össze omlik saját magába.
> 
> A végeredmény pedig annyi hogy a mai gyerekeknek nincs is esélye rá hgoy normális életet éljenek, mert vagy a média mossa ki a fejüket, vagy eleve alkalmatlan szülőket kapnak, vagy pedig az iskolai időszak csinál belőlük agyon képzett de gerinctelen embereket.



Nem is "vagy-vagy", hanem mindez együtt. És ezek a lelki sérült, csonka családból, vagy gügye szülőktől jövő gyerekek pokollá teszik azok életét, akiknek a szülei még próbálkoznak a lehetetlennel, hogy normális módon neveljék a gyereküket.
A legutóbbi szülőin derült ki, hogy pl. az egyik kisfiú éjjelenként az apjával kemény horrort néz. 10 éves gyerek.
Hát nem tudom, mit lehet itt még rombolni.


----------



## Karesz28 (2010 Március 9)

Így van, alkalmatlan szülő alkalmatlan szülővé fogja nevelni a gyerekét is, aztán innentől a folyamat már nem igazán megállítható.


----------



## Jaszladany (2010 Március 9)

Igen, ez generációkon át így megy.
A fenti véleményemet a lelkiismeretes tanár és a lelkiismeretes szülő ne vegye magára. Tudom, hogy szélsőséges.
És biztos van jó iskola is, nem kétlem, csak én ilyennel még nem találkoztam. Az a baj, hogy azt a véleményemet, mely szerint a mi iskolarendszerünk nem gyerekbarát, Wekerdy Tamás gyerekpszichológus is osztja, akit pedig én nagyra becsülök. Kíváncsi lennék az ő véleményére erről a genderről.


----------



## gmj (2010 Március 9)

Jaszladany írta:


> Igen, ez generációkon át így megy.
> A fenti véleményemet a lelkiismeretes tanár és a lelkiismeretes szülő ne vegye magára. Tudom, hogy szélsőséges.
> És biztos van jó iskola is, nem kétlem, csak én ilyennel még nem találkoztam. Az a baj, hogy azt a véleményemet, mely szerint a mi iskolarendszerünk nem gyerekbarát, Wekerdy Tamás gyerekpszichológus is osztja, akit pedig én nagyra becsülök. Kíváncsi lennék az ő véleményére erről a genderről.


 

Szia!

Én a véleményedre lennék kiváncsi, hogy milyen a gyerekbarát iskola? Már gondolkodtam ezen és érdekelne, hogy mások hogy gondolkodnak ezügyben?


----------



## Jaszladany (2010 Március 9)

gmj írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Én a véleményedre lennék kiváncsi, hogy milyen a gyerekbarát iskola? Már gondolkodtam ezen és érdekelne, hogy mások hogy gondolkodnak ezügyben?



Én ezt inkább csak az alapján tudnám megfogalmazni, mit várnék én el az iskolától, mint szülő (és talán mint gyerek is, de az már régen volt, régebben, mint Karesznek)

Elsősorban azt, hogy a gyerek szempontjai legyenek előtérbe helyezve, és ne a merev szabályok, csak mert úgy kényelmes, és mert úgy egyszerűbb az iskolát üzemeltetni. 
Legyen a bánásmód, a fegyelmezés és az oktatás személyre szabott. 
Pl. amikor a kisfiam elkezdte az iskolát, a pedagógus már az első héten szigorúan feketepontozott minden apró szabálytalanságért, holott a lurkók még nem is ismerték a szabályokat. Kisfiam összeomlott, más gyerekek csak a vállukat rángatták. Az érzékeny idegbeteg lett tőle, a keményebb meg dacos.

A dacos és erőszakos gyerekekkel külön kellene foglalkozni, és nem hagyni, hogy leuralják és terrorizálják a kevésbé agresszív társaikat. Akár külön osztályba kellene tenni őket, mivel általában a többiek tanulását is lehetetlenné teszik. Nem kéne hagyni, hogy 4-5 gyerek pokollá tegye 20 másik életét, és akadályozza amazok tanulását. Egyszerűen külön osztályban, külön kellene velük foglalkozni, hisz nyilvánvalóan erre is lenne igényük, hisz általában problémás gyerekek.

Nem engedném, hogy olyan gyereket is feleltessenek, akinek ez nyilvánvalóan stresszt okoz. A felnőttek között is vannak olyanok, akiket a frász kitör, ha több ember előtt kell beszélniük, hát még számot adniuk a tudásukról. Akkor miért kell egy gyereket erre kényszeríteni akkor is, ha ez természete szerint nehezére esik?
Az ilyen gyereket négyszemközt feleltetném a tanár helyében, ha már minden áron muszáj beszéltetni. De ha a gyereknek problémája van a kommunikációval, attól ez nem fog megszűnni, hogy ki kell állnia 30 kárörvendő társa elé felelni, akik csak azt várják, mikor válik nevetségessé. A tanárok egy része ugyanis sokszor ebben is nagy partnere a többi diáknak.

Ilyesmire gondolok. Most szerencsére nagyon jó pedagógusa van a fiamnak, és egy jó tanító sokban ellensúlyozza az iskolarendszer alapvető hibáit.
Pl. nem a régi rend alapján ülnek az osztályába a gyerekek, nem kettesével egymás mögött. Szerintem a régi ültetés alapjában rossz. Mindjárt az elején meghatározza, ki a kivételezett gyerek (aki elöl ül) és ki a fekete bárány, aki hátul. Az elöl ülő gyerek rendszerint jó tanulóvá is válik, hisz több figyelmet kap, jobban szem előtt van, mint hátrébb ülő társai. Így az elöl ülés többszörösen kiváltság, míg a hátrébb ültettek mellőzöttebbek.
A mi tanítónk ezt kiküszöbölte egy teljesen más ülésrenddel, ami egyforma figyelmet biztosít a gyerekeknek.

Nem kényszeríti őket egymás besúgására, ami ellen már szóltam, és amit nagyon károsnak tartok, mind a személyiségre, mind a közösségbe való beilleszkedésre nézve. Egyáltalán nem is értem, hogy juthat ilyen eszébe bármelyik pedagógusnak, aki állítólag gyermekpszichológiát is tanult.

A mi tanítónk személyre szabottan kezeli a gyerekeket. Azokat, akik megbízhatóak, a csoporttól külön is elengedi pl. ebédelni, hogy hamarabb mehessenek haza.

Nem feltételezi a gyerekekről, hogy alapvetően csalnak, sunyik és megbízhatatlanok, mint az előző tanítónk. Nem skatulyázza be őket, amiből aztán a gyerek soha nem tud bizonyítani, hogy nem olyan.

Igazságos! Nem az az alapállása, hogy a gyerek biztos hazudik, és időt szán a kétes helyzetek kivizsgálására. 

Az iskola másik hibája sokszor az, hogy gyereknek szülőnek alapból sosem lehet igaza. Sok pedagógus úgy áll a szülőhöz, hogy a szülő elfogult, bamba, nem ismeri a gyerekekét, bezzeg ő, a pedagógus, aki ebből diplomázott, pontosan tudja, mit kell csinálni a hülye szülő hülye gyerekével. Úgyhogy meggyőzhetetlen, hogy én mégis csak jobban tudom, mi a jó gyerekemnek.

A nehézfejű pedagógus meg van győződve arról, hogy a gyereknek sokkal jobb az iskolában, mint otthon. Nem fogja fel, hogy a pajtások közössége nem ugyanaz, mint egy kényszerűen összeerőltetett csoport, ahol a gyerek a 90%-kal öt percig se akarna egy levegőt szívni, ráadásul egész idő alatt alkalmazkodnia kell, koncentrálni, odafigyelni, megfelelni a társaknak, a tanárnak, és rettegni, nehogy valamit elszúrjon, vagy megszégyenüljön.
Szerintem az olyan gyerek, aki szívesebben van az iskolában, mint otthon, annál valami komoly gond van a családban. Még a rossz családban is szívesebben van egy gyerek, mint az iskolában, és ez a normális szerintem. De a pedagógusok egy része, tisztelet a kivételnek, ezt nem látja. Azt hiszi, csak az én heppem, hogy haza akarom vinni délben a gyereket onnan, a jó helyről.

Az ilyen pedagógus engem mindig a rossz főnökre emlékeztetett. Akivel szemben az embernek sosem lehet igaza, mert úgyis én húzom a rövidebbet, De ez a helyzet még sokkal rosszabb, mert az ember gyereke húzza a rövidebbet, úgyhogy mit tehet mást a szülő, kussban van, és bólogat, miközben a guta ütögeti.

Na de a mostani tanítónk nem ilyen, ő tényleg kivételesen jó tanár és jó ember, ami elviselhetővé teszi az egész iskolai stresszt, amit ugyanúgy megszenved a szülő, mint a gyerek. 
Mert stressz a szülőnek is. Nem élvezet ám állandóan beszaladgálni az iskolába, mert a tanár nem fogja fel, hogy pl. a gyerek egy nátha következtében rosszabbul hall, addig ültesse előre. Mikor végre felfogja, hogy a gyerek nem figyelmetlen, hanem rosszul hall, akkor odaülteti az ablak mellé, ami télvíz idején is nyitva van, minek következtében egy hét múlva a gyerek másik füle is begyullad. Most akkor megint irány az iskola, és megint én vagyok a problémás szülő. De ez csak az előző tanárunknál fordult elő.

Na mindegy, nem ragozom. Talán már ennyiből is körvonalaztam, milyen iskola lenne jó iskola szerintem. Én úgy látom, az egész rendszeren változtatni kellene, pl. az alsósoknak én nem 8-kor, hanem 9-kor kezdeném a tanítást, nem ragaszkodnék a 45 perces órákhoz, stb., de sok múlna azon is, hogy tényleg csak gyerekszerető, emberséges, együttérző, és intelligens ember lehessen pedagógus. Vannak ilyenek, hála értük az Istennek.


----------



## gmj (2010 Március 10)

Jaszladany írta:


> Én ezt inkább csak az alapján tudnám megfogalmazni, mit várnék én el az iskolától, mint szülő (és talán mint gyerek is, de az már régen volt, régebben, mint Karesznek)
> 
> Elsősorban azt, hogy a gyerek szempontjai legyenek előtérbe helyezve, és ne a merev szabályok, csak mert úgy kényelmes, és mert úgy egyszerűbb az iskolát üzemeltetni.
> Legyen a bánásmód, a fegyelmezés és az oktatás személyre szabott.
> ...




*Mélyen egyetértek veled és remélem a mainál csak jobb lesz a helyzet az iskolákban. Addig amíg bezárásokról és elbocsájtásokról hallani, nem sok esélyt látok, de a remény hal meg utoljára .*


----------



## Jaszladany (2010 Március 10)

gmj írta:


> *Mélyen egyetértek veled és remélem a mainál csak jobb lesz a helyzet az iskolákban. Addig amíg bezárásokról és elbocsájtásokról hallani, nem sok esélyt látok, de a remény hal meg utoljára .*



Örülök, hogy egyetértesz velem, mert a legtöbb ember, még szülők is, akiknek ezt elmondom, furcsán néznek rám, és szélsőségesen negatívnak tartanak az iskolát illetően.
Csak az vigasztal, hogy Wekerdy is nekem ad igazat. És legalább mi ketten egyetértünk. 

Igen, ami most folyik az oktatásban, az éppenséggel nem segít elő kedvező folyamatokat. Nincs sok remény, az egyetlen megoldás, minél gyorsabban megúszni az iskolát úgy, hogy minél kevesebb időt töltsön ott a gyerek. Ez nekünk nem olyan nehéz, mert az enyém állandóan beteg. Bár én akkor is megengedem, hogy szabadnapot vegyen ki, ha látom, hogy csak a két oldali iskolaundor hatalmasodott el rajta, de még a láza is felmegy tőle. Én ezt is megértem.

És visszatérve a genderre még inkább azt mondom, minél kevesebb időt tölt a gyerek a gyerekintézményben annál jobb. Ha nem tudsz vele otthon lenni, akkor arra kell törekedni, hogy minél hamarabb önálló legyen, és hazamehessen egyedül. Egy 9-10 éves gyerek, ha értelmesen van nevelve, szerintem már simán otthon lehet egyedül, amíg a szülei haza nem érnek.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2010 Március 10)

Karesz28 írta:


> Bár a témában elég sok mondani valóm van jelen pillanatban időm nincs hogy írjak. Dióhéjban: A gender ideológia követői szerint az ember nem fiúnak vagy lánynak (hím vagy nőneműnek) születik hanem semlegesnek, és a nemi identitást később a társadalmi sztereotípiák "nevelik bele" az egyénbe.
> Az ideológia követői szerint mindenkinek joga kell legyen rá hogy a nemét saját maga határozza meg.


Örülök, hogy a hozzászólások egy részéből kiderült, a gender ideológia (erősen vitatott) hozzáállása szerint nem a gyerek neme az, amit a fejlődő egyed "eldönt", hanem az fejlődik ki benne különböző hatások eredményeként, hogy a társadalom klasszikus férfi ill. női szerepei (a család eltartója és védelmezője vs. otthonteremtő, gyermeknevelő) közül melyik jegyei alakulnak ki benne erősebben. Hogy hím- vagy nőneműnek születik valaki, azt az emberiókorban a különböző hormonoknak való kitettség dönti el.


----------



## Karesz28 (2010 Március 10)

FagyisSzent írta:


> Örülök, hogy a hozzászólások egy részéből kiderült, a gender ideológia (erősen vitatott) hozzáállása szerint nem a gyerek neme az, amit a fejlődő egyed "eldönt", hanem az fejlődik ki benne különböző hatások eredményeként, hogy a társadalom klasszikus férfi ill. női szerepei (a család eltartója és védelmezője vs. otthonteremtő, gyermeknevelő) közül melyik jegyei alakulnak ki benne erősebben. Hogy hím- vagy nőneműnek születik valaki, azt az emberiókorban a különböző hormonoknak való kitettség dönti el.


Nem, természetesen nem a biológiai nemre gondoltam mert azt utólag már nehezen választod meg, bár látod egy-két ember utólag azt is módosíttatja.

A problémát sokkal inkább az jelenti hogy nem a saját tested szeretetére nevelnek, nem arra hogy fogadd el azt aki vagy hanem arra hogy ha unod a banánt akkor holnaptól tartozz az ellentétes nemhez.
Ennek a hátterében pedig nehéz nem az erkölcstelenséget és az elmebetegeket látni, mert sok mindent elhiszek, azt is hogy az azonos neműeket kedvelők a politikusoknál lobbiznak, de úgy érzem hogy ha ilyen dolgokat keresztül engednek a köztudatba, mi több a nevelésbe, akkor ott a vezetőség testi lelki épsége erősen kétségbevonható.


----------



## gmj (2010 Március 10)

Remélve a legjobbakat, én azt mondom ne ijedjünk meg és gyűjtsünk aláírásokat a férfiak jogaiért. Szülhessenek ők is és akkor jöhet a gender !

(Bocsánat! Tudom, hogy ez nem vicc, de muszáj egy kicsit lazítani, mert különben nehéz lenne épp ésszel átvészelni a mostani helyzetet)


----------



## Jaszladany (2010 Március 10)

Ne akarjunk így kiszúrni szegény férfiakkal!


----------



## Jaszladany (2010 Március 10)

Egyébként nekem az a személyes tapasztalatom, hogy az ember alapból a nemének megfelelő viselkedést vesz fel nevelés nélkül is. Szerintem, - egyes kivételektől eltekintve -, valóban kemény ellen-nevelésre van szükség már egészen kis kortól ahhoz, hogy valakit eltérítsenek saját neme jellemzőitől.

Nekem egy fiam és egy lányom van. Egyiket sem neveltük kifejezetten nemi sztereotípiák szerint. A fiú magától kezdett el érdeklődni a fiús játékok iránt, a fiús mesefilmek iránt, és a számítógépen is a harcias, fiús játékok érdeklik kezdettől fogva, és a sötét, férfias színű öltözékeket szereti. Senki sem vezette őt ebbe az irányba. Egy normális családban szerintem ez magától is kialakul a gyerekben.
A lányom még érdekesebb, hisz annak ellenére, hogy kezdettől hatással volt rá a bátyja, azzal játszik együtt, és csupa harci legó, bionicle robot stb. vette körül, tini titánok meg ilyesmik mentek a tévében, ő mégis a Barbie-khoz kezdett vonzódni, a fésülgethető pónik, puha plüss állatok érdeklik, és a hercegnős filmeket szereti nézni. A számítógépen azok a játékok tetszenek neki, amiken valamit díszíteni kell, lovat, Barbie-t, tortát, szobát, stb.
Kedvenc színe a rózsaszín, és ragaszkodik a hosszú hajhoz. Minden mozdulata, minden póza nőies, úgy ül, úgy fekszik, úgy igazítja a haját, stb.
Esküszöm, nem én neveltem így egyik gyerekemet sem. Én csak nem avatkoztam bele a dolgaikba.
Nem kell azt mondani a lányomnak, hogy ne vegye fel ezt vagy azt a cuccot, mert fiús. Már kétévesen sem lehet ráadni fiús cuccot, úgy tiltakozik. És a fiúra sem lehet ráadni rózsaszínt.

Szóval én úgy látom, nagy erőszakot kell tenni a gyerekeknek ezen a nemi alapbeállítottságán ahhoz, hogy a pszichéjükben ezt a nemi identitást elmossuk, nemhogy megváltoztassuk. Biztos, hogy ezért ötlötték ki úgy ezt a gendert, hogy már bölcsödés kortól elkezdik. Márpedig szerintem ez bűn egy kisgyerekkel szemben, saját természetével ellentétes irányba nevelni őt.


----------



## gmj (2010 Március 10)

Jaszladany írta:


> Egyébként nekem az a személyes tapasztalatom, hogy az ember alapból a nemének megfelelő viselkedést vesz fel nevelés nélkül is. Szerintem, - egyes kivételektől eltekintve -, valóban kemény ellen-nevelésre van szükség már egészen kis kortól ahhoz, hogy valakit eltérítsenek saját neme jellemzőitől.
> 
> Nekem egy fiam és egy lányom van. Egyiket sem neveltük kifejezetten nemi sztereotípiák szerint. A fiú magától kezdett el érdeklődni a fiús játékok iránt, a fiús mesefilmek iránt, és a számítógépen is a harcias, fiús játékok érdeklik kezdettől fogva, és a sötét, férfias színű öltözékeket szereti. Senki sem vezette őt ebbe az irányba. Egy normális családban szerintem ez magától is kialakul a gyerekben.
> A lányom még érdekesebb, hisz annak ellenére, hogy kezdettől hatással volt rá a bátyja, azzal játszik együtt, és csupa harci legó, bionicle robot stb. vette körül, tini titánok meg ilyesmik mentek a tévében, ő mégis a Barbie-khoz kezdett vonzódni, a fésülgethető pónik, puha plüss állatok érdeklik, és a hercegnős filmeket szereti nézni. A számítógépen azok a játékok tetszenek neki, amiken valamit díszíteni kell, lovat, Barbie-t, tortát, szobát, stb.
> ...





Na, ha ezt egy harcos gender olvassa, majd megtudod tőle, hogy a géneket is tudják már manipulálni . 

Egyébként nálunk három különböző típusú gyerek van, kettő a csajok táborát gyarapítja, a legkisebb egy igazi pasi. Mindegyik már megszületése óta tudta, hogy mit akar és komolyan el is érte. Olyan cicamicák a lányok és olyan szívtipró a kicsi pasi. hogy még, pedig csak éppen négyéves. Ha rajtuk múlik, nem lesz genderedmény . Mi sem neveltük őket ilyenné, csak úgy tudták micsodák. A lányaim között azért van különbség, a nagy nagyon nő, a kisebbik szeret focizni és sokkal vagányabb, de a világért nem adná a hosszú haját és az egyik kedvence a plüssegere amiért időnként meg kell küzdenie az öccsével aki néhány napig még eljátszik egy-egy plüss játékkal, sőt babával is amit én nem bánok, az is kell, de ha építőkockát, vagy vonatot lát, akkor semmi nem számít, csak az építkezés. És a birkózás is nagyon megy neki, de azt meg a lányok is szeretik. Szóval jól mennek nálunk is a dolgok. A mesék és játékok nem játszottak ebben szerepet nálunk, mert én elvből nem veszek se Barbie, se nagyon robotos, vagy lövöldözős játékot és nincs a minimaxon kívűl más gyerekcsatorna beállítva a tévén, és más csatornán sem engedek Donald kacsákat meg címét sem tudom rajzfilmeket nézni nekik. Lehet, ez túlzásnak tűnik, de amennyit láttam ezekből, meggyőztek arról, hogy nincs szükség rájuk. 
Minden esetre, ha az ilyen ti és mi fajtánk van többségben, nem tudnak ártani és én nagyon bízom benne, hogy még mi vagyunk többen azzal együtt, hogy nem sokan szólnak hozzá a témához. Remélem csak azért, mert még nem találták meg!


----------



## Karesz28 (2010 Március 10)

gmj írta:


> (Bocsánat! Tudom, hogy ez nem vicc, de muszáj egy kicsit lazítani, mert különben nehéz lenne épp ésszel átvészelni a mostani helyzetet)


Nem vicc? Miért nem az?
Gondolj csak bele hogy milyen kemény reklámokat látunk majd amikor a média is átveszi ezt a lenyűgöző, konstruktív és mindenki által becsülendő és követendő elvet.
Pl én már látom ahogyan vastag, kefe szakállú nők reklámozzák a zsilett borotvákat a nemi egyenlőség jogán. Ezt követni fogják a macsó testű férfiak akik magassarkúban tárják a nyilvánosság elé hogy nekik segített az allways ultra a hónap azon bizonyos szakaszában és "szinte észre sem vették".
Ezt pedig majd követik az esti 8as hírek amiből megtudhatjuk hogy az óvodás Petike szüleire 5-10 évig terjedő szabadság vesztés vár, mert Petike a káros és romboló nevelésük hatására Zsófikával puszilkodott és nem Zolikával aki ezért súlyos lelki traumát szenvedett el és a szülei milliárdos kártérítési pert zúdítottak az óvoda és az állam nyakába.

Mindez persze csak addig vicces amíg a Gálvölgyi showban megy este 10 után és nem a parlamenti rendeletek közül köszön vissza mint elképzelhető jövőkép. Pedig most ez a helyzet.


----------



## gmj (2010 Március 11)

A szakállas nők és a tűsarkú "macsók" most is léteznek, néhányat láthatsz minden évben az Andrássyn vonulni. 
Egyébként az ovit most is perelhetnénk, mert az én fiamnak nagyon tetszik egy kislány és az nem viszonozza ezt a vonzalmat eléggé, igazi szeszélyes nőci aki egyik nap hajlandó játszani, másik nap meg szóba se áll a fiammal. Vannak még ilyen párosok a csoportban. Akkor hogy is van ez a lelki trauma dolog? 

Az országgyűlés idén alaposan változni fog, nagyon remélem, hogy ez a rendelet vagy mifene nem éli meg a bevezetését!!!!!!


----------



## Jaszladany (2010 Március 11)

gmj írta:


> Egyébként nálunk három különböző típusú gyerek van, kettő a csajok táborát gyarapítja, a legkisebb egy igazi pasi. Mindegyik már megszületése óta tudta, hogy mit akar és komolyan el is érte. Olyan cicamicák a lányok és olyan szívtipró a kicsi pasi. hogy még, pedig csak éppen négyéves. Ha rajtuk múlik, nem lesz genderedmény . Mi sem neveltük őket ilyenné, csak úgy tudták micsodák. A lányaim között azért van különbség, a nagy nagyon nő, a kisebbik szeret focizni és sokkal vagányabb, de a világért nem adná a hosszú haját és az egyik kedvence a plüssegere amiért időnként meg kell küzdenie az öccsével aki néhány napig még eljátszik egy-egy plüss játékkal, sőt babával is amit én nem bánok, az is kell, de ha építőkockát, vagy vonatot lát, akkor semmi nem számít, csak az építkezés. És a birkózás is nagyon megy neki, de azt meg a lányok is szeretik. Szóval jól mennek nálunk is a dolgok. A mesék és játékok nem játszottak ebben szerepet nálunk, mert én elvből nem veszek se Barbie, se nagyon robotos, vagy lövöldözős játékot és nincs a minimaxon kívűl más gyerekcsatorna beállítva a tévén, és más csatornán sem engedek Donald kacsákat meg címét sem tudom rajzfilmeket nézni nekik. Lehet, ez túlzásnak tűnik, de amennyit láttam ezekből, meggyőztek arról, hogy nincs szükség rájuk.



Persze, így van, hatással vannak egymásra a különböző nemű gyerekek, pláne ha testvérek, és főleg, amíg kicsik, a játékaik is keverednek, nyilván az én lányom is szeret fára mászni vagy focizni. De érdekes megfigyelni, hogy mindezek ellenére is már tendálnak a saját nemük sajátosságai felé, ami aztán az évek során fokozatosan szétválik. Tízéves fiú pl. már nem játszik plüssel, és a lányom is egyre kevésbé rajong a kardozásért, de persze birkózni még sokáig szeretnek.

Normális család alatt azt értem, ahol van anya és apa, tehát, férfi és női minta a gyerekek előtt, és odafigyelnek a fejlődésükre. Ilyen esetben gondoltam, hogy a nemi sztereotípiák szándékos erőltetése nélkül is a fiúk fiúk lesznek, a lányok pedig lányok. Szerintem ez genetikailag kódolva van az emberben. Persze, génmanipulációval mindenbe bele lehet rondítani.
És módszeres neveléssel lehet fiút nevelni egy kislányból és fordítva. 
És lehet, hogy tévedek, de azt gondolom, hogy a gender-programot elsősorban olyan gyerekkel tudja megvalósítani a gyerekintézmény, ahol a családi háttér is lehetővé teszi ezt, mert vagy nem figyelnek oda a szülők a gyerekre, vagy egyetértenek az ilyen neveléssel.


----------



## gmj (2010 Március 11)

Jaszladany írta:


> Persze, így van, hatással vannak egymásra a különböző nemű gyerekek, pláne ha testvérek, és főleg, amíg kicsik, a játékaik is keverednek, nyilván az én lányom is szeret fára mászni vagy focizni. De érdekes megfigyelni, hogy mindezek ellenére is már tendálnak a saját nemük sajátosságai felé, ami aztán az évek során fokozatosan szétválik. Tízéves fiú pl. már nem játszik plüssel, és a lányom is egyre kevésbé rajong a kardozásért, de persze birkózni még sokáig szeretnek.
> 
> Normális család alatt azt értem, ahol van anya és apa, tehát, férfi és női minta a gyerekek előtt, és odafigyelnek a fejlődésükre. Ilyen esetben gondoltam, hogy a nemi sztereotípiák szándékos erőltetése nélkül is a fiúk fiúk lesznek, a lányok pedig lányok. Szerintem ez genetikailag kódolva van az emberben. Persze, génmanipulációval mindenbe bele lehet rondítani.
> És módszeres neveléssel lehet fiút nevelni egy kislányból és fordítva.
> És lehet, hogy tévedek, de azt gondolom, hogy a gender-programot elsősorban olyan gyerekkel tudja megvalósítani a gyerekintézmény, ahol a családi háttér is lehetővé teszi ezt, mert vagy nem figyelnek oda a szülők a gyerekre, vagy egyetértenek az ilyen neveléssel.



Ha valakiben nincs meg a hajlam, mert azért valamiféle hajlamnak szerintem lennie kell arra, hogy ne a saját neme szerint éljen, akkor úgy gondolom, hogy a nevelés sem okozhat végzetes változást, elég, ha normális közegbe kerül a gyerek. A nemi hovatartozását rögtön érezni, tudni fogja. Az már más kérdés, hogy milyen borzasztó lelki törést okozhatnak benne. 
A mintát sajnos már se az iskola, se a családok fele nem adja meg teljesen. Nem sok férfi tanárt látni már és bizony kevés kivétellel ők sem a teremtés koronái ahogy én tapasztalom . A családok fele csonka és persze az anyukák nevelhetik a gyerekeket tovább, így férfi minta nem sok van. Azt látom, hogy ennek nagyon meg van az eredménye, módszerek nélkül is. Annyi az elnőiesedett szinte meghatározhatatlan nemű fiú, hogy még. Valahogy nagyon elcsúsztak a dolgok. Most nem fog tetszeni amit írok, de szerintem egy rövid katonaság egy kicsit rendbe tenné a dolgokat. Nem az évekig tartó csak a kiskatonák megalázásáról szóló katonaságra gondolok, az én generációm fiai még alaposan megtapasztalhatták ennek minden "előnyét", hanem egy két-három hónaposra ahol legalább egyszer körbefutnak egy udvart, vagy felmásznak egy kötélen. Tudom, ez nem szimpatikus, de annyira elpuhultak már, rengeteg az elhízott, semmit nem mozgó fiatal akikből a beteg középkorú lesz. Persze a lányok sem viszik túlzásba a mozgást, de ők legalább hiúságból jobban odafigyelnek. 

Na egy kicsit eltértem a végén a témától. Minden esetre én most is azt mondom, hogy még mi vagyunk többen és nagyon bízom abban, hogy nem lesz mód ennek a módszernek a bevezetésére. Én nem tartozom azok közé akik úgy várják a választásokat mint a Messiást, de igenis elvárom az új vezetéstől, mert új lesz, ez biztos, hogy tartsák be a családokkal kapcsolatos ígéreteiket amibe a normális nevelés is beletartozik a gyerekintézményekben.


----------



## Jaszladany (2010 Március 11)

gmj írta:


> A mintát sajnos már se az iskola, se a családok fele nem adja meg teljesen. Nem sok férfi tanárt látni már és bizony kevés kivétellel ők sem a teremtés koronái ahogy én tapasztalom . A családok fele csonka és persze az anyukák nevelhetik a gyerekeket tovább, így férfi minta nem sok van. Azt látom, hogy ennek nagyon meg van az eredménye, módszerek nélkül is. Annyi az elnőiesedett szinte meghatározhatatlan nemű fiú, hogy még. Valahogy nagyon elcsúsztak a dolgok. Most nem fog tetszeni amit írok, de szerintem egy rövid katonaság egy kicsit rendbe tenné a dolgokat. Nem az évekig tartó csak a kiskatonák megalázásáról szóló katonaságra gondolok, az én generációm fiai még alaposan megtapasztalhatták ennek minden "előnyét", hanem egy két-három hónaposra ahol legalább egyszer körbefutnak egy udvart, vagy felmásznak egy kötélen. Tudom, ez nem szimpatikus, de annyira elpuhultak már, rengeteg az elhízott, semmit nem mozgó fiatal akikből a beteg középkorú lesz. Persze a lányok sem viszik túlzásba a mozgást, de ők legalább hiúságból jobban odafigyelnek.




Lehet, hogy volt idő, amikor jó volt a katonaság vagy hasznos, de még ha ilyen formában létezne ma is, én akkor is egy kicsit elkésettnek érezném. A tapasztalatom az, hogy az amúgy természetétől fogva mozgékony kisgyereket az iskola drasztikusan leszoktatja a mozgásról. Egész napra bekényszeríti az iskolapadba, és azt gondolja, hogy heti 3-4-szer 45 perccel pótolja, hogy az iskola előtti korban a gyerek reggeltől estig mozgott.

A tornaórák pedig olyanok, hogy a gyerek minden eszközzel igyekszik kibújni alóla, mert vagy ott is folyik a megszégyenítés és a pellengérezés, lásd pl. épp a túlsúlyos gyerekek esetében leginkább. Ezért pont a kövérek utálják legjobban a tornaórát.
Amit pedig a tornatanár "játéknak" nevez, az valójában eszeveszett tombolás, amiből a kevésbé agresszívje megint csak ész nélkül menekül, ha nem akarja, hogy fejbe rúgják, labdával kiüssék a fogát, fellökjék, nekicsapják a bordás falnak, stb.

Mire a gyerek tíz éves lesz, tökéletesen leszokik minden fajta fizikai mozgásról, sőt irtózik tőle. Ha pedig ennek következtében még "kövér" is lesz, mint ahogy sok ilyen van valóban, akkor már végképp nem lesz kedve mozogni.
Szóval én ebben megint az iskolarendszer hibáját látom, amin szerintem 18-20 évesen egy pár hónapos katonaság már semmit sem tud változtatni.

Ha a családok fele nem lenne csonka, és a szülők nagy része nem azzal foglalkozna, hogy válás után hogyan toljon ki egymással, akkor esetleg eszükbe jutna kézen fogni a gyereket minél kisebb korban és elvinni sportolni. De már nem csak a szülők odafigyelésén múlik ez, ugyanis bármilyen sport havi 6-10 ezer Ft körül van, amit kevés család engedhet meg magának, pláne ha több gyerek van, vagy a gyereket több sport is érdekli, pl. úszás és a foci vagy a vívás.
Ezek ma már az iskolában is pénzbe kerülnek.
Ezek után könnyen vernyákol a média, hogy sok az elhízott gyerek.


----------



## gmj (2010 Március 11)

Én nem mint megoldást gondolnám ezt a katona dolgot, de néhányan talán rájönnének, hogy férfiként is lehet élni . Tudod amikor egy fiú otthon mindent megkap még 25-30 évesen is és az egy, vagy két szülője nem tudja hogyan szolgálja ki még ennyi idősen is /ezt tapasztalatból írom/ akkor talán egy ilyen 2-3 hónapos kiszakítás ebből a kényelmes életből, csak hasznára válhat. De! Hangsúlyozom, hogy az értelmes elfoglaltság fontos, nem megalázni, hanem tényleg valami kiképzés félét kéne végigcsinálni velük. 
A médiáról jobb nem is beszélni. Ha azt vesszük alapul, csoda, hogy még nem halt ki az emberiség. Ha nem vagy kockahasú izompacsirta vagy húszkilós plazacica, akkor már ember se vagy, ha őket hallgatjuk. Légy "szép" mű mellekkel, szájjal stb., légy gazdag, hogy megvehesd a legújabb divatmarhaságot, ha nincs jakuzzid, nem számítasz és persze legyen villád, luxuskocsid, vitorlásod, stb. Én már azt hiszem öreg vagyok, de annyira nem érdekelnek ezek a dolgok. Tőlem mondhatnak amit akarnak, ha nem kell, nem kell. Szeretném, ha gyerekeim is így gondolkodnának, próbáljuk őket így nevelni. Nem vesszük meg a legújabb divatjátékot, stb. Nem mondom, hogy ebből soha nincs vita, de megértik. A fiaméknál pl az óvónénik most kiürült joghurtos és egyéb pici flakonokat kértek, mert nem vesznek ilyesmit a bababoltba, minek a sok drága vacak, ha így is megoldható és a gyerekek szeretik, játszanak velük. Szerintem ez is egyfajta normális értékrendre nevelés. A szemetet szelektáljuk és az oviban is ezt teszik, az egyik lányom egész kicsi korában még a nagyanyjára is rászólt, hogy ne dobja el az almacsutkát, mert nem szemetelünk /igaz nem volt szemetes a közelben, de valahogy megoldották / Szóval lehet a média ellenére is jól nevelni. Azt tudom, hogy sokan mennek a könnyebb út felé, de a világot úgysem tudjuk megváltani, legalább a környezetünkben próbálhatunk tenni valamit.
Na megint elkalandoztam. 
A sportoláshoz még annyit, valóban nagyon drága, főleg amikor több gyerek van. Sajnos nálunk is kiesett két éve. Az enyémek hangszereken is tanulnak, na az még a másik vagyon, választanunk kellett.


----------



## Jaszladany (2010 Március 11)

Egyetértek Veled, kedves gmj, látom hasonlóképpen gondolkodunk.

Visszatérve a genderre, nem tudom, ki nézte a Fábry Show-t ma este, de végre megtudtam belőle, melyik kormányrendelet váltotta ki ezt a gender-cirkuszt.

Ez:
http://net.jogtar.hu/jr/gen/hjegy_doc.cgi?docid=99600137.KOR

(Remélem, ezt be szabad linkelni.)

Ennek a rendeletnek az elején, a II. részben, a "Gyerekkép, óvodakép" címszó alatti rész utolsó mondata így hangzik:

"Az óvodai nevelés gyermekközpontú, befogadó, ennek megfelelően a gyermeki személyiség kibontakoztatására törekszik, biztosítva minden gyermek számára az egyenlő hozzáférést, *tudatosan kerüli a nemi sztereotípiák erősítését, elősegíti a nemek társadalmi egyenlőségével kapcsolatos előítéletek lebontását*."

Ez csaphatta ki a biztosítékot.


----------



## Karesz28 (2010 Március 11)

Tételesen az csapta ki a biztosítékot hogy az általad említett mondat a szakmai és egyéb egyeztetések után került bele a rendeletbe, minden pedagógia és egyéb fórum megkérdezése vagy véleményezése nélkül.

Ha ez egy normális tartalmú rendelet lenne akkor visszhangot sem kapott volna az egész dolog, azonban az erősen megkérdőjelezhető tartalma és háttere miatt (aminek már csak a teteje volt hogy senkivel nem egyeztettek róla), sokaknál verte le azonnal a biztosítékot (szerintem) érthető okokból.

A magyar nemzetben jelent meg egy hosszasabb cikk egy orvos tollából hogy a nemek társadalmi egyenlőségét megpróbálni megőrizni dicséretes dolog, azonban ilyen dilettáns módon, egy olyan korosztálynál megkezdeni ezt ahol még csak értelmezni sem tudják ezeket a sztereotípiákat csak egyetlen dologról árulkodik az pedig a "szerző(k)" teljes alkalmatlanságáról.


----------



## Jaszladany (2010 Március 12)

Karesz28 írta:


> Tételesen az csapta ki a biztosítékot hogy az általad említett mondat a szakmai és egyéb egyeztetések után került bele a rendeletbe, minden pedagógia és egyéb fórum megkérdezése vagy véleményezése nélkül.
> 
> Ha ez egy normális tartalmú rendelet lenne akkor visszhangot sem kapott volna az egész dolog, azonban az erősen megkérdőjelezhető tartalma és háttere miatt (aminek már csak a teteje volt hogy senkivel nem egyeztettek róla), sokaknál verte le azonnal a biztosítékot (szerintem) érthető okokból.
> 
> A magyar nemzetben jelent meg egy hosszasabb cikk egy orvos tollából hogy a nemek társadalmi egyenlőségét megpróbálni megőrizni dicséretes dolog, azonban ilyen dilettáns módon, egy olyan korosztálynál megkezdeni ezt ahol még csak értelmezni sem tudják ezeket a sztereotípiákat csak egyetlen dologról árulkodik az pedig a "szerző(k)" teljes alkalmatlanságáról.




Így van, teljesen jogosan csapta ki a biztosítékot. Én ezt egy pillanatig sem kérdőjeleztem meg.
Olvastam a Magyar Nemzet cikkeit, amit belinkeltél, és igen, minden egyeztetés nélkül tették ezt bele a rendeletbe. Csak szerettem volna tudni, pontosan melyik rendelet az.

És abszolút dilettánsok találták ki. A felháborodást pedig az is kiválthatta, hogy mint az általam bemásolt anyagokból is kiderül, a németeknél ezt már sok helyen bevezették, és vannak, akik tapasztalták, mit jelent ez. Úgy meg pláne tiltakoznak. A felháborodással abszolút egyetértek!


----------



## gmj (2010 Március 12)

A mai hírek alapján azt hiszem megoldódott a problémánk. Valami tanulmányt készítettek amiben fizetőssé tennék a bölcsődét és a gyest utalványban adnák amit csak gyermekmegőrzésre lehetne beváltani. Ezután nem értem minek egyáltalán a gyes, hiszen annak az lenne az értelme, hogy otthon legyen az anyuka a gyerekével a legfontosabb első három évben. Lehet, hogy én vagyok nagyon boci, de nem értem.  Persze más szempontból nagyon is értem 
Ki fog itt gyereket vállalni?


----------



## Jaszladany (2010 Március 12)

Vagyis gyakorlatilag eltörlik GYES-t.
Azaz gyes helyett hozzájárulnak a gyerek bölcsődei elhelyezéséhez, ahol a gyereket a gender ideológia alapján nevelik.

De ezen tényleg nem kell aggódnunk, mert nincsenek bölcsődei férőhelyek.
Bölcsőde nincs, az anyáknak nincs munkahely, tehát majd itt az interneten fogják kínálgatni az eladó bölcsőde-utalványokat azon szerencséseknek, akik valami protekcióval bejuttatták a gyereküket a gender-bölcsibe.
Én legalábbis ezt vizualizálom ezekből.

Egyik állatságot a másik után találják ki, és ezért kemény milliókat vesznek fel.


----------



## Jaszladany (2010 Március 12)

Szeretném tudni, hol élnek azok, akik ilyeneket találnak ki, mert hogy nem Magyarországon, az biztos.
Úgy gondolják, hogy a nő néhány héttel a szülés után adja bölcsibe a gyereket és nyomás dolgozni. Bölcsi majd lesz, ígérik a bölcs honvezérek.
És munkahely? Mert arról egy szó sincs!
Hova menjen el a szoptatásról lemondó, néhány hete szült nő dolgozni, ahol nem számít, hogy minden második héten otthon marad a beteg gyerekével?


----------



## Karesz28 (2010 Március 12)

Ez a demokrácia. Esküszöm a kommunizmus alatt kevésbé húzták karóba a szabad akaratot.
Undorító az egész


----------



## Jaszladany (2010 Március 12)

És a gyerek érdeke az, amit a legkevésbé vesznek figyelembe.

Mert hogy millió gyerekpszichológus mondta már, hogy a gyereknek az első 3 év meghatározó, ezért fontos, hogy addig az anyjával legyen (és lehetőség szerint az apjával is, tehát családban nevelkedjen). 
De ugye, akkor hogyan nevelne belőle az állam kettős nemű, vagy zavart nemi identitású egyént?

A régi rendszerben egy nő dönthetett, hogy otthon marad-e a szülés után, vagy visszamegy dolgozni. Volt bölcsőde, volt munkahely, volt GYES, lehetett választani.
Most pedig... nincs bölcsőde, nincs munkahely, és most más GYES sem lesz. 
Viszont van demokrácia! De jó nekünk!


----------



## gmj (2010 Március 15)

Na igen, a demokrácia nem a jó megoldás, csak a legkisebb rossz.  Én nem aggódnék, az identitásukat vesztett népek képtelenek lesznek még arra is, hogy utódokat hozzanak létre, így sokáig nem lesz gond a bölcsi keresés. Ezt a kis időt meg már féllábon is kibírjuk, hiszen jön 2012 amikor ugye itt az épp soron következő világvége. Addig meg carpe diem!


----------



## Jaszladany (2010 Március 15)

gmj írta:


> Na igen, a demokrácia nem a jó megoldás, csak a legkisebb rossz.  Én nem aggódnék, az identitásukat vesztett népek képtelenek lesznek még arra is, hogy utódokat hozzanak létre, így sokáig nem lesz gond a bölcsi keresés. Ezt a kis időt meg már féllábon is kibírjuk, hiszen jön 2012 amikor ugye itt az épp soron következő világvége. Addig meg carpe diem!







Különben próbáltam érdeklődni az óvónőknél a dolog felől, de eddig nem méltattak válaszra. Azóta nem forszíroztam.


----------



## gmj (2010 Március 15)

Holnap megyünk két hét után először oviba, majd én is rákérdezek. Most jár a törpe kiscsoportba és amióta elkezdtük az ovit még nem volt olyan hónap, hogy ne kapott volna el valamit.


----------



## Jaszladany (2010 Március 16)

gmj írta:


> Holnap megyünk két hét után először oviba, majd én is rákérdezek. Most jár a törpe kiscsoportba és amióta elkezdtük az ovit még nem volt olyan hónap, hogy ne kapott volna el valamit.



Ez nálunk is így volt, pedig én mind a kettőt csak ötévesen adtam be, amikor már kötelező volt, és akkor is sokat lógtunk, mégis folyton betegek voltak. A lányomnál ez a második év kicsit jobb, de ez már nagycsoport, az utolsó.

Most gondold el, egyes vezetőink meg azt akarják, hogy a nő menjen vissza dolgozni szinte rögtön a szülés után (Gyes ugye nem lenne). Van annak gyereke szerinted, aki ezt kitalálta? Hisz egy csecsemő állandóan beteg lesz, pláne ha nem szoptatják!


----------



## Melitta (2010 Március 16)

Ez a gyes magyar szisztema , nem igen van sehol a vilagon.Gyereket magadnak vallasz es nem az allamnak.
Canadaban nincs ilyen, van egy ket nagy ceg aki ad 6 hetet vagy allami alkalmazottak is kapnak de az anyak nagyresze maszek vagy onnallo valalkozo es ott mindenki maga oldja meg .Akkor vallal gyereket ha annak felteteleit is tudja vallani. Nagyon sok esetben a gyermek vallalas eltolodik 30-40 eves korra.


----------



## gmj (2010 Március 17)

Jaszladany írta:


> Ez nálunk is így volt, pedig én mind a kettőt csak ötévesen adtam be, amikor már kötelező volt, és akkor is sokat lógtunk, mégis folyton betegek voltak. A lányomnál ez a második év kicsit jobb, de ez már nagycsoport, az utolsó.
> 
> Most gondold el, egyes vezetőink meg azt akarják, hogy a nő menjen vissza dolgozni szinte rögtön a szülés után (Gyes ugye nem lenne). Van annak gyereke szerinted, aki ezt kitalálta? Hisz egy csecsemő állandóan beteg lesz, pláne ha nem szoptatják!




Az enyémek mind végigjárták a 3 évet, de nem volt gond, mert valahogy jobban ellenálltak a betegségeknek. A kicsi ilyen mindent kipróbáló fajta . A vezetőség, meg nem gondolkodhat a mi fejünkkel, tudod ők megoldják külön alkalmazottakkal, ha egyáltalán veszik a fáradtságot arra, hogy gyereket vállaljanak.


----------



## gmj (2010 Március 17)

Melitta írta:


> Ez a gyes magyar szisztema , nem igen van sehol a vilagon.Gyereket magadnak vallasz es nem az allamnak.
> Canadaban nincs ilyen, van egy ket nagy ceg aki ad 6 hetet vagy allami alkalmazottak is kapnak de az anyak nagyresze maszek vagy onnallo valalkozo es ott mindenki maga oldja meg .Akkor vallal gyereket ha annak felteteleit is tudja vallani. Nagyon sok esetben a gyermek vallalas eltolodik 30-40 eves korra.




Szia!

Tudod addig, amíg a népesség fogy és nem gyarapszik, addig meg kell adni minden segítséget annak, aki hajlandó gyereket nevelni. Ne gondold, hogy a havi 28 ezer forint, mert ennyi a gyes, olyan sok mindenre elég. Nekünk pl. csak a havi gázszámlánk majdnem ennyi és nem palotában lakunk, csak nem akarunk megfagyni. Én elhiszem, hogy Kanadában nincs gyes, de a körülmények sem olyanok, mint itt. Ha majd két keresetből, ne adj isten egyből is el lehet tartani egy családot itt is, akkor majd megszűnhet a gyes. 
Sok anyuka szeretne itt is önálló vállalkozó lenni, persze vannak is jó páran, de nem könnyítik meg a vállalkozások dolgát. Most nem tudom neked leírni, hogy mennyit és hányfelé kell befizetni adók, hozzájárulások címén, de látatlanban megkockáztatom, hogy Kanadában sokkal kevesebb ez az összeg a bevételhez viszonyítva.
A szülések itt is egyre későbbre tolódnak,de ez legyen a példa? Kinek jó az, hogy egyre idősebb szülők tologatják az apró gyereküket és közben alig várják, hogy visszamehessenek dolgozni, hiszen a gyerek előtti színvonalat már megszokták, nem akarják alább adni. A türelmük sem olyan már, mint egy fiatalabb, rugalmasabb szülőnek. Vannak persze kivételek, nem általánosítani akarok, de saját tapasztalatból beszélek. Én szültem huszonévesen is és 36 évesen is. Nem ugyan az a kettő. Ráadásul nem fejlesztik az óvodákat, bölcsődéket, sőt sokat bezártak, bezárnak. Hülye rendeleteket hoznak /lásd gender/ , hogy a még meglévő intézményekben se tudjanak normális munkát végezni a pedagógusok. Tulajdonképpen olyan, mintha tényleg a kihalás lenne a cél, csak ez a rettenetes magyar valahogy nem akar kihalni.
Egyébként úgy tudom, hogy nem teljesen magyar sajátosság a gyes, Európa több országában van hasonló, legfeljebb az időtartam más.


----------



## Karesz28 (2010 Március 17)

Ez már a kapitalizmus kérdése. Egy olyan ideológia ami az anyának nem engedi meg hogy a gyerekével legyen:
a.) Vagy teljesen szétbomlott szellemi és társadalmi értékekre épül, vagy pedig
b.) Tudatosan bomlasztja szét azokat

Lényegében ezen a téren nincs 3. út. A rendszer bírálói mindig is erre a két táborra szakadtak szét: Azok akik szerint a mai helyzet csak a szellemi lezüllésünk (na és persze a vezetőink szellemi lezüllése) következménye, és azok akik összeesküvés elméleteket látnak a háttérben.

Az viszont tény hogy véletlenből kicsit túl sok van a család szétzüllesztése terén. A homoszexualitást szó szerint sz*rrá reklámozzák, az abortusz törvényeket enyhítik, az anyát nem hagyják szülni sem, most meg jönnek rá az olyan okosságok mint a gender ideológia. Kicsit túlzottan is egy irányba mutatnak a dolgok.

Tényleg nem vagyunk már messze attól hogy olyan erkölcsi rendünk legyen mint a római birodalomnak a végnapjaiban.


----------



## elke (2010 Március 17)

Itt nincs pénzed sitterre. A nagymama dolgozik még mert ugye nem fizetünk nyugdilyt hanem kitoljuk az éveket hátha meghal mirer fizetni kéne. Nincs a munkahelyeknek bölcsije. Bölcsi se nagyon... 
Nincsen rugalmas munkaidő, vagy olyan hogy napi kettő-4 órában dolgozhass. 
Ezeket meg kell szervezni ujjítani ha ilyen igény lesz.
De Melitta nem mondod, hogy szülés után mondjuk 4 nappal dolgozni kell menni kanadában?
A gyerekvállalási idő itt is kitolódik és ez nem egészséges kiválasztódás, hanem társadalmi.


----------



## Melitta (2010 Március 17)

Olyan dolgokert nagyon halasnak kene lenni mint pl gyes mert a kapitalizmusban az adofizetok biztositjak ennek a fedezetet.
Nincs a kapitalizmusban ilyen, se bolcsode meg ovoda is csak maszek ami a bizony egy minimal beres fizetes komlett elvisz ha egyaltalan eleg ra.
A gyerek vallalas komoly anyagi terhet jelent minden csaladnak.


----------



## gmj (2010 Március 17)

Melitta írta:


> Olyan dolgokert nagyon halasnak kene lenni mint pl gyes mert a kapitalizmusban az adofizetok biztositjak ennek a fedezetet.
> Nincs a kapitalizmusban ilyen, se bolcsode meg ovoda is csak maszek ami a bizony egy minimal beres fizetes komlett elvisz ha egyaltalan eleg ra.
> A gyerek vallalas komoly anyagi terhet jelent minden csaladnak.




Akkor itt körbeértünk .
Ha segíted a gyereknevelést az adóddal, akkor a következő nemzedéknek is lesz aki segítse a további nemzedékek nevelését. Ez így egyszerű, de a társadalmi szolidaritásnak valahol be kell lépni, másképp nem megy. 

Elke!
A négy és hatórás munkahelyek meg vannak, csak papíron. Sajnos sok olyan történetet hallani, ahol ugyanúgy ledolgoztatják a nyolc, akár tíz órát is, de a szerződés csak négy, vagy hat óráról szól ha egyáltalán van szerződés. Az a helyzet, hogy vagy nyersz a lottón, vagy milliomos vagy alapból, vagy úgy használnak ki ahogy akarnak és nem jutsz egyről a kettőre, hacsak nincs kivételesen nagy szerencséd.


----------



## Jaszladany (2010 Március 17)

Melitta írta:


> Olyan dolgokert nagyon halasnak kene lenni mint pl gyes mert a kapitalizmusban az adofizetok biztositjak ennek a fedezetet.
> Nincs a kapitalizmusban ilyen, se bolcsode meg ovoda is csak maszek ami a bizony egy minimal beres fizetes komlett elvisz ha egyaltalan eleg ra.
> A gyerek vallalas komoly anyagi terhet jelent minden csaladnak.



Nem számít, a magyarok erre szavaztak. Ez a szabadság!
De az igazság meg az, hogy fogalmunk se volt róla, mire szavazunk. Nem hiszem, hogy ami most itt folyik, arra bárki is szavazott volna. Ennyire nem vagyunk zizik.


----------



## gmj (2010 Március 17)

Jaszladany írta:


> Nem számít, a magyarok erre szavaztak. Ez a szabadság!
> De az igazság meg az, hogy fogalmunk se volt róla, mire szavazunk. Nem hiszem, hogy ami most itt folyik, arra bárki is szavazott volna. Ennyire nem vagyunk zizik.


 

Vannak akik szabadon szavaznak néhány lejárt konzerv, vagy száraztészta csomagért arra, akire mondják nekik, vagy azért a pár fillérért amit a kilopott szavazólapokért kapnak a sarki kocsmában. Emiatt az én, a te és még nagyon sokak szabadsága kétséges. Amíg igen is vannak ilyen zizik, addig semmin ne csodálkozz!


----------



## Jaszladany (2010 Március 17)

gmj írta:


> Vannak akik szabadon szavaznak néhány lejárt konzerv, vagy száraztészta csomagért arra, akire mondják nekik, vagy azért a pár fillérért amit a kilopott szavazólapokért kapnak a sarki kocsmában. Emiatt az én, a te és még nagyon sokak szabadsága kétséges. Amíg igen is vannak ilyen zizik, addig semmin ne csodálkozz!



Hát ebben igazad van.


----------



## Karesz28 (2010 Március 18)

Jaszladany írta:


> Nem számít, a magyarok erre szavaztak. Ez a szabadság!
> De az igazság meg az, hogy fogalmunk se volt róla, mire szavazunk. Nem hiszem, hogy ami most itt folyik, arra bárki is szavazott volna. Ennyire nem vagyunk zizik.


Oh.... azért az a tény hogy egy bizonyos párt amelyik romba döntötte az országot még mindig 15% támogatottságot élvez eléggé beszédes dolog.
De hagyjuk a politikát... nincs senki aki képviselné ezt a társadalmat vagy a benne élő embereket. Mindenki a saját maga zsebét képviseli a parlamentbe. A kérdés hogy ez meddig tartható


----------



## ionon (2010 Március 22)

Jaszladany írta:


> Én nem mondtam, hogy a kereszténység az egyedüli megoldás, csupán keresztény véleményt idéztem ide, mivel máshonnan jelenleg nincs forrásom véleményekről. Természetes, hogy a keresztények a maguk eszközeivel keresik a megoldást.
> 
> Láttam a fórumon, hogy van óvónős topic, lehet, hogy őket kellene megkérdezni, mit tudnak a dologról, mert ez egyébként nekem is új. Én is csak kapkodom a fejem.
> Kérdeztem a lányomat, aki nagycsoportos ovis, de ő nem számolt be még ilyesmiről.


Pedofil papok és az aberrált apácák amiket tesznek tettek a gyermekekkel régen és ma a vallás kereteiben kell a gyermekeknek igaz hogyan legyen felnőtt ha nincs az életre nevelve ama gyerek. nem kérek a vallásod neveltetéséből ha ilyenek elő fordulhatnak


----------



## ionon (2010 Március 22)

Karesz28 írta:


> Ez a demokrácia. Esküszöm a kommunizmus alatt kevésbé húzták karóba a szabad akaratot.
> Undorító az egész


Kő kemény profitban nincs demokrácia nem tudtad ott az erősebb kutya győzz mindent igénybe vehet persze. Demokrácia csak a papíron él milyen szépen hangzik,kinek is?


----------



## Karesz28 (2010 Március 22)

ionon írta:


> Pedofil papok és az aberrált apácák amiket tesznek tettek a gyermekekkel régen és ma a vallás kereteiben kell a gyermekeknek igaz Kedves Jászladány hogyan legyen felnőtt ha nincs az életre nevelve ama gyerek. nem kérek a vallásod neveltetéséből semmilyen téren


Látom ionon hozod a formádat.
Szerinted minden pap pedofil, minden apáca aberrált, és Jászladány pedig pedofilnak/aberráltnak neveli a gyerekeit.

Még jó hogy semmi előítélet vagy általánosítás nincs az írásodban.


----------



## gmj (2010 Március 22)

ionon írta:


> Pedofil papok és az aberrált apácák amiket tesznek tettek a gyermekekkel régen és ma a vallás kereteiben kell a gyermekeknek igaz Kedves Jászladány hogyan legyen felnőtt ha nincs az életre nevelve ama gyerek. nem kérek a vallásod neveltetéséből semmilyen téren




Kedves Ionon!
Olvasgatom már egy ideje az általad írt hozzászólásokat a különböző topikokban és ha jól értem, akkor te különböző képességekkel megáldott ember vagy. Én úgy tudom, hogy ezeket a képességeket akár vissza is veszik, ha az aki kapta, nem méltó rá. Nem bántani akarlak, de ennyire előítéletesen gondolkodva nem félsz, hogy elvész a tudományod? Hogy teheted meg azt, hogy egy egész vallási közösségre húzol rá valamit amit csak néhányan követtek el? Nem hiszem, hogy az egyházakban általánosabb lenne az aberráció, mint másutt. Azt viszont mindenképpen elhiszem, hogy az egyház erkölcsre nevel amit sokan nem néznek jó szemmel. Persze, vannak kivételek, de hol nincsenek?


----------



## ionon (2010 Március 23)

gmj írta:


> Kedves Ionon!
> Olvasgatom már egy ideje az általad írt hozzászólásokat a különböző topikokban és ha jól értem, akkor te különböző képességekkel megáldott ember vagy. Én úgy tudom, hogy ezeket a képességeket akár vissza is veszik, ha az aki kapta, nem méltó rá. Nem bántani akarlak, de ennyire előítéletesen gondolkodva nem félsz, hogy elvész a tudományod? Hogy teheted meg azt, hogy egy egész vallási közösségre húzol rá valamit amit csak néhányan követtek el? Nem hiszem, hogy az egyházakban általánosabb lenne az aberráció, mint másutt. Azt viszont mindenképpen elhiszem, hogy az egyház erkölcsre nevel amit sokan nem néznek jó szemmel. Persze, vannak kivételek, de hol nincsenek?


Tudod minden szavad igaz, de ha valaki említi a papságot milyen jó tegye helyére a dolgokban a mostan zajló történéseket is (már írhatja milyen vissza éléseket tudnak elkövetni azok) megtudja ezt tenni IGEN akkor tegye meg mert így igaz lesz amit mond. Akkor nem kell szólnom aki adta a tudást tudja milyen vagyok mikor mért szólok és folyamatosan kapom a tudást tudod gyakorlok. Tudod az az erkölcs amit az egyház ad a gyermekeknek erőszakos alapokon nyugszik nekem ez volt gyerekként a meglátásom és most felnőttként is. Tudod a nevelés nem abból áll hogy nem beszélhetünk mert akkor véleményed is van próbálj egy vallási intézményben véleményt alkotni magával a vallással szemben mert idejét múlt egy két dolog benne hatalmas az a szőnyeg ami szemetet alá söpörtek már. Ja erről nem szabad beszélni ?????


----------



## ionon (2010 Március 23)

Karesz28 írta:


> Látom ionon hozod a formádat.
> Szerinted minden pap pedofil, minden apáca aberrált, és Jászladány pedig pedofilnak/aberráltnak neveli a gyerekeit.
> 
> Még jó hogy semmi előítélet vagy általánosítás nincs az írásodban.


Neked is mondom zárójelben téve említés tesz arról hogy ők is ilyenek vannak közöttük szép számmal ilyen emberek nem kellene szólnom. Amiket mondasz a te gondolataid más ilyet nem mondott de te a mondhatod ? milyennek neveli a gyermekeit te csak tudhatod helyes információ áramlást ne rekeszd el mert vannak kik benne helytelenül cselekszenek azzal hogy tudatosan nem akarsz tudomást venni a TÉNYÉRŐL.


----------



## Karesz28 (2010 Március 23)

ionon írta:


> Neked is mondom zárójelben téve említés tesz arról hogy ők is ilyenek vannak közöttük szép számmal ilyen emberek nem kellene szólnom. Amiket mondasz a te gondolataid más ilyet nem mondott de te a mondhatod Jászladány milyennek neveli a gyermekeit te csak tudhatod helyes információ áramlást ne rekeszd el mert vannak kik benne helytelenül cselekszenek azzal hogy tudatosan nem akarsz tudomást venni a TÉNYÉRŐL.


Falsh kedves ionon. A tény az hogy a te írásaidat a gyűlöleted vezérli és semmi más és (uram bocsá) baromira nem vagyok érdekelt a te általánosító, köpködő, tényeket nélkülöző gyűlölet beszédeidben.

Ha ennyire általánosítasz akkor akaszd fel magad légyszíves, hiszen mennyi erőszak történt már az emberiség történelmében? Mennyi vér folyt? Hát nem szégyelled az arcod hogy embernek születtél?
Ne legyél álszent ionon. Ha csak egy csepp komolyság lenne a nagy logikád mögött akkor már régen öngyilkos lettél volna szégyenedben, ami ugye nem történt meg ezért a nyílt ágú egyenes következtetés hogy te csak azt próbálod bebizonyítani hogy mennyivel felsőbbrendű vagy te, és mennyivel alsóbb rendű mindenki más, ez pedig kedves barátom szerintem nem sok embert érdekel, köztük engem sem.


----------



## ionon (2010 Március 23)

Karesz28 írta:


> Falsh kedves ionon. A tény az hogy a te írásaidat a gyűlöleted vezérli és semmi más és (uram bocsá) baromira nem vagyok érdekelt a te általánosító, köpködő, tényeket nélkülöző gyűlölet beszédeidben.
> 
> Ha ennyire általánosítasz akkor akaszd fel magad légyszíves, hiszen mennyi erőszak történt már az emberiség történelmében? Mennyi vér folyt? Hát nem szégyelled az arcod hogy embernek születtél?
> Ne legyél álszent ionon. Ha csak egy csepp komolyság lenne a nagy logikád mögött akkor már régen öngyilkos lettél volna szégyenedben, ami ugye nem történt meg ezért a nyílt ágú egyenes következtetés hogy te csak azt próbálod bebizonyítani hogy mennyivel felsőbbrendű vagy te, és mennyivel alsóbb rendű mindenki más, ez pedig kedves barátom szerintem nem sok embert érdekel, köztük engem sem.


Kedves barátom nem tudom kiről és miről beszélsz tényekről van szó és azok értelmezéséről ennyi ha érted jó ha nem érted akkor is jó. kisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskiss


----------



## guriga13 (2010 Március 23)

Nem szeretem az ideologiakat, mindegyik megfoghatatlan es az eppen aktualis "kacsat" probalja megmagyarazni adott nezopontbol.


----------



## gmj (2010 Március 30)

Holnap lesz az oviban a húsvéti ünneplés és locsolás. Ki volt írva, hogy kisfiúk kölnit, kislányok egy csokitojást vigyenek. Én azért megkérdeztem a biztonság kedvéért, hogy biztosan kölnit vigyen-e a fiam, jobb az óvatosság


----------



## Karesz28 (2010 Március 31)

gmj írta:


> Holnap lesz az oviban a húsvéti ünneplés és locsolás. Ki volt írva, hogy kisfiúk kölnit, kislányok egy csokitojást vigyenek. Én azért megkérdeztem a biztonság kedvéért, hogy biztosan kölnit vigyen-e a fiam, jobb az óvatosság


Ne feszegesd a témát, mert a végén még szoknyában kell küldened


----------



## ionon (2010 Március 31)

Karesz28 írta:


> Ne feszegesd a témát, mert a végén még szoknyában kell küldened


Skót nadrágban küldené a gyermekét óvodába?


----------



## Karesz28 (2010 Március 31)

ionon írta:


> Neked is mondom zárójelben téve említés tesz arról hogy ők is ilyenek vannak közöttük szép számmal ilyen emberek nem kellene szólnom. Amiket mondasz a te gondolataid más ilyet nem mondott de te a mondhatod ? milyennek neveli a gyermekeit te csak tudhatod helyes információ áramlást ne rekeszd el mert vannak kik benne helytelenül cselekszenek azzal hogy tudatosan nem akarsz tudomást venni a TÉNYÉRŐL.


Ionon, ha már a mindet elfogadásról prédikálsz akkor ott kezdődik a dolog hogy engem is elfogadsz olyannak amilyen vagyok, különben ugye a szabad információ áramlást rekeszted el igaz?
Az pedig egy csúnya dolog, hiszen ilyen emberek is vannak közöttünk szép számmal és amiket mondasz a te gondolataid, úgyhogy más ilyet nem mondott de te mondhatsz?

Ejnye Ejnye ionon, vizet prédikálunk és bort iszunk? Te minden alól kivétel vagy, még az alól is amit másoknak felrósz? Nem valami hiteles kép, csak szólok, hiszen blokkolod a "szabad információ áramlást" csak azért mert te úgy gondolod.
Ejnye bejnye


----------



## FagyisSzent (2011 Július 10)

Hát a tudatrombolás csak folytatódik rendületlenül.

*Betiltották a nemeket egy svéd óvodában*

Senki sem kisfiúzhatja vagy kislányozhatja le társait egy stockholmi óvodában. A cél a nemek közti különbségek és előítéletek eltiprása. Minden játék közös, a fiúk babázhatnak is. Szakértők szerint a módszer eredményessége kérdéses, a gyerekek felnőve előbb-utóbb úgyis találkoznak majd az első "sunáznám" kifejezéssel.

Senki sem kisfiúzhatja vagy kislányozhatja le társait egy stockholmi óvodában. A cél a nemek közti különbségek és előítéletek eltiprása. Minden játék közös, a fiúk babázhatnak is. Szakértők szerint a módszer eredményessége kérdéses, a gyerekek felnőve előbb-utóbb úgyis találkoznak majd az első "sunáznám" kifejezéssel.

Csak barátnak vagy - a semleges nemet jelölő, a finnből átvett - "hen" szóval szólíthatják egymást a gyerekek egy svéd óvodában. A főváros, Stockholm egyik elitnegyedében fekvő állami óvoda neve is árulkodó: Egaliának hívják.
A rendszer lényege, hogy az óvónők és az óvóbácsik sem szólítják a gyerekeket úgy, hogy abból hallható legyen, milyen nemű a gyerek (a svéd nyelv az angolhoz hasonlóan használ hím- és nőnemet is). A BBC által nemiségi őrületnek nevezett rendszer a könyveket is megválogatja: olyanokat nem rakhatnak az óvodások elé, amikben a nemiségre történő legkisebb utalás is előfordul. A játékokat is közösen használhatják: mindenki játszhat mindennel, lányok a dömperrel, fiúk a babával.

*Nemes eszmény vagy hülye iparág?*
Lotta Rajalin, az Egalia vezetője a BBC-nek elmondta, a cél, hogy az óvodásoknak szélesebb választási lehetőségük legyen. "A gyerekeknek az élet teljes spektrumát kínáljuk, nemcsak a felét" - indokolta a szokatlan módszert. Rajalin visszautasítja a támadásokat, szerinte nem biológiailag különböztetik meg a gyerekeket, csak a fix társadalmi szerepek ellen lázadnak. "Az összes lány tudja, hogy lány, és az összes fiú tudja, hogy fiú" - állítja. A BBC által megszólaltatott brit pszichológus szerint viszont az egész káros lehet, mert a gyerekek ebben a korban keresik az identitásukat, amihez hozzátartozik a nemük is.

Svédországban egyre inkább terjed a nemek közti különbségek kiplántálása. Tavaly egy svéd pár azzal okozott felzúdulást, hogy kijelentették: kisgyermekük nemét igyekeznek eltitkolni mindenki elől, ezt idén egy kanadai pár ismételte meg, akik Storm nevű, négy hónapos babájuk nemét titkolják mindeki elől. A svéd egyenlőségeszményt mostanság egyre több kritika éri: az általános vélemény szerint a felnövő gyerekek úgyis találkoznak majd a nemek közti különbséggel - még a világ legegyenlőbb országának tartott Svédországban is.

(velvet)


----------



## mistvan22 (2011 Augusztus 25)

Ha erről a gendernek nevezett szemétségről olvasok nehéz visszafogottnak lennem.
Mindig kinyílik a bicska a zsebemben.....

Ettől már csak a ne egyél sót kampány nagyobb szemétség.

Na mindegy, szerencse, hogy már nem ovodás a gyerekem.


----------



## Aeren (2011 Augusztus 25)

mistvan22 írta:


> Ha erről a gendernek nevezett szemétségről olvasok nehéz visszafogottnak lennem.
> Mindig kinyílik a bicska a zsebemben.....
> 
> Ettől már csak a ne egyél sót kampány nagyobb szemétség.
> ...


Szép új világ =]


----------



## Kyra_ (2011 Augusztus 26)

FagyisSzent írta:


> Hát a tudatrombolás csak folytatódik rendületlenül.
> 
> *Betiltották a nemeket egy svéd óvodában*
> 
> ...



Na, az ilyesmire aztán valóban lehetne alkalmazni a pitti-mondást: "Eldobom az agyamat, ráugrok és lepisilem..." 

Amikor majd a Storm-baba 16 lesz, kiderülhet a szülők számára, hogy jól elszúrták. Akkor mi lesz? Csinálnak másikat?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2011 Augusztus 27)

Jó kérdés. Az ilyen módon elfuserált egyedek, amennyiben a szülők nevelnek bele valami pozitív erkölcsöt és tartást, még kikupálódhat, komolyabb csorba nélkül képes életét leélni. A többi, gyanúm szerint a társadalom peremén fog tengődni az utcán, a börtönben, stb.

Csak az lenne a jó, ha az emerek abbahagynák a mások gyerekeival való kisérletezgetést. Tudod, eszembejut egy klasszikus zsidó vicc, amelynek a poénja, hogy "De kár, hogy az összes tyuk meghalt! Még lettek volna ötleteim."


----------



## werwer (2011 Október 6)

*szia*

Merre megyünk?


----------



## tornando (2018 Január 11)

Nincs még ennyi kitiltott más témában mint itt
Nem véletlen hisz tiszta provokációt rejt a témaindító
Pedig lehet hogy csak ennyi:


> A gender szó használata elég életidegen Magyarországon, a nyugati országokkal ellentétben. Itthon vagy nem ismerik a jelentését, vagy az előzőekhez hasonlóan szintén negatív képet kapcsolnak hozzá. A gender a társadalmi nemet jelenti az angol nyelvben, míg a sex a biológiai nemet jelöli. Utóbbi a biológiai adottságokat, különbségeket mutatja, *míg előbb a szocializáció révén kialakított női, vagy férfi tulajdonságokat, értékeket foglalja magában*.


----------



## Katuskámnak (2018 Január 11)

A társadalmi sztereotípiák, elvárások változnak. A biológiai nemi meghatározottság kevésbé, mondhatni állandó.


----------



## goehring2 (2018 December 28)

Az iskola mindig is terror volt, amióta csak "kötelező oktatást" bevezették (bizonyos értelemben már korábban is). A nevelés azóta szinonim a "nevelési reformokkal", -- mert minden kérdés kilenctized részben politikai vonatkozású, és a modern politikát éppen a "változás" teszi azzá, ami. (A felsőbb, "nem-kötelező", iskolák tananyagát szintén államilag határozzák meg ill. kontrollálják.)

Ez egy elég komoly "thread", -- de azzal, hogy a "kötelező oktatást" itt mindenki adottnak vette, vagyis mint *az* oktatás mint olyan, lényeges hibát követtek el. Pedig a kötelező óvoda recens bevezetése adhatott volna okot vagy alkalmat a reflektálásra.


----------

